# Wie gut ist Humminbird SmartCast 30e



## Lechfischer (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
Ich interessiere mich für den Kauf eines Armband-Echolotes(Humminbird SmartCast RF 30e).Wer hat damit Erfahrungen bezüglich Genauigkeit,Auflösung,Sendereichweite,Batterielebensdauer oder Anderem gemacht?Wäre nett,wenn ihr mir antworten würdet!|bla: 
Gruß,
Tim


----------



## Lechfischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie gut ist Humminbird SmartCast 30e*

Kennt denn gar keiner Humminbird SmartCast 30e????


----------



## Timmy (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie gut ist Humminbird SmartCast 30e*

schau mal da..........

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=42958&highlight=humminbird+smartcast


----------



## Lechfischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wie gut ist Humminbird SmartCast 30e*

ja,danke,aber leider ist das das rf 15 und ich bin am 30e interessiert.


----------



## Campino (4. März 2005)

*AW: Wie gut ist Humminbird SmartCast 30e*

hallo
ich hab mir den smartcast rf30e gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit!!
der verkäufer von meinem stamm-angel-shop hat mir folgendes gesagt:

"die meisten leute die smartcast rf30e kaufen,gehen mit falschen erwartungen zum angeln. sie glauben das sie durch das echolot mehr fische fangen. dies stimmt aber nicht! mit dem smartcast kann man nur die tiefe ausloten. ich würde ihn mir nicht kaufen!"

in diesem punkt muss ich ihm wiedersprechen!!!
der smartcast rf30e ist sehr genau
er zeigt sowohl bodenbeschaffenheit und tiefe als auch fische an!

ich war heute das erste mal in diesem jahr an der donau beim angeln
ich habe in einem seitenarm geangelt und habe durch die fish ID(=> fischerkennung beim echolot) sage und schreibe 79 barsche innerhalb von 1 stunde gefangen!!!
und keiner unter 20cm!!!!!!!!!!
auch in der donau selbst, trotz der kleinen wellen, hat der smartcast funktioniert!!!

ich finde, der smartcast ist ein muss für jeden angler
nur der preis!
viel zu viel
schau mal bei ebay rein
da kannst du neue smartcasts für unter 120 € ersteigern

der smartcast hat eine reichweite von ca. 25m statt der angegebenen 35m. 25m reichen aber voll und ganz aus!
wichtig jedoch ist, den smartcast empfänger am rechten handgelenk zu tragen und wenn möglich den arm dabei zu heben, da der empfang  dann besser ist und bei günstigen bedingungen die angegebenen 35m erreicht werden können!
der geber hält ca. 400 stunden
dann muss ein neuer besorgt werden, da man die batterie nicht wechseln kann#c 
ein neuer geber kostet vom hersteller selber ca. 30€, bei eBay ca. 15€!!!
die batterien vom empfänger können dagegen problemlos gewechselt werden(handelsübliche knopfbatterien)

alles in allem :m 

mfg
Campino


----------



## Lechfischer (4. März 2005)

*AW: Wie gut ist Humminbird SmartCast 30e*

Danke für die Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Campino (5. März 2005)

*AW: Wie gut ist Humminbird SmartCast 30e*

noch was
kauf dir auf keinen fall einen grünen rf30e
die sind nämlich aus dem Ausland und haben keine garantie in deutschland!!!
schau auch, dass eine deutsche bedinungsanleitung dabei ist (nicht serienstandard)


mfg
Campino


----------

